# What the difference between the sling & slingshot? And what do they have in common?



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

This question was posed to me in a previous thread entitled: Has the slingshot become the new pitchfork? So I think it would interesting to examine,whats different & whats similaur between the sling & slingshot?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

There's pretty much nothing in common except both have pouches and throw a projectile. Materials are different, way of producing the energy to throw the projectile is different.one is a realitively modern weapon the other is on of the most anceint. One throughs a slingshot the other is a slingshot.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> There's pretty much nothing in common except both have pouches and throw a projectile. Materials are different, way of producing the energy to throw the projectile is different.one is a realitively modern weapon the other is on of the most anceint. One throughs a slingshot the other is a slingshot.


But doesn't those 2 exceptions put them in the same family of weapons?


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

The only thing they have in common is they can both throw stones or other projectiles.The sling is made from cordage or leather and gets its energy from your arm and body.It is from before the time of Christ.The slingshot is powered by some type of elastic and is a modern weapon.Rubber was valcanized around1844.


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

> But doesn't those 2 exceptions put them in the same family of weapons?


Not really. The slingshot is an aim and shoot weapon, where the sling is an instinctive magnified throwing action weapon (which group would include things like atlatls and swiss darts). The slingshot has more in common with the bow or the gun in use, where the sling does not. I'm currently dabbling in both at the moment. They both are about the cheapest and easiest of their class to acquire.

A major difference I have seen: With the limited amount of practice I have, I can get most shots from my slingshot in a one meter square from ten meters. With a sling, I'm feeling good if it is in the right quadrant (inside a 90 degree angle in front of me). The sling is a much harder skill to learn.

Also, I have discovered today, it hurts my trick elbow to sling, while I have no such agravation from the slingshot.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Jaybird said:


> The only thing they have in common is they can both throw stones or other projectiles.The sling is made from cordage or leather and gets its energy from your arm and body.It is from before the time of Christ.The slingshot is powered by some type of elastic and is a modern weapon.Rubber was valcanized around1844.










Yes ones old & ones new,I would say the sling is the father of the slingshot.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Chugosh said:


> > But doesn't those 2 exceptions put them in the same family of weapons?
> 
> 
> Not really. The slingshot is an aim and shoot weapon, where the sling is an instinctive magnified throwing action weapon (which group would include things like atlatls and swiss darts). The slingshot has more in common with the bow or the gun in use, where the sling does not. I'm currently dabbling in both at the moment. They both are about the cheapest and easiest of their class to acquire.
> ...


I would say in the mechanics the sling is different from the slingshot,but in some of the components lies commonalities.


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

crypter27 said:


> > But doesn't those 2 exceptions put them in the same family of weapons?
> 
> 
> Not really. The slingshot is an aim and shoot weapon, where the sling is an instinctive magnified throwing action weapon (which group would include things like atlatls and swiss darts). The slingshot has more in common with the bow or the gun in use, where the sling does not. I'm currently dabbling in both at the moment. They both are about the cheapest and easiest of their class to acquire.
> ...


I would say in the mechanics the sling is different from the slingshot,but in some of the components lies commonalities.
[/quote]

That is very true, on the face of it. Both use human power, and both use a leather (or other material) pouch to hold and act upon the shot.

Have you seen Slinging.org? They have a ton of information about slings, including history and many pictures of slings guys are making now. I find it just as fascinating and fun as this group. Almost, anyway.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Chugosh said:


> > But doesn't those 2 exceptions put them in the same family of weapons?
> 
> 
> Not really. The slingshot is an aim and shoot weapon, where the sling is an instinctive magnified throwing action weapon (which group would include things like atlatls and swiss darts). The slingshot has more in common with the bow or the gun in use, where the sling does not. I'm currently dabbling in both at the moment. They both are about the cheapest and easiest of their class to acquire.
> ...


I would say in the mechanics the sling is different from the slingshot,but in some of the components lies commonalities.
[/quote]

That is very true, on the face of it. Both use human power, and both use a leather (or other material) pouch to hold and act upon the shot.

Have you seen Slinging.org? They have a ton of information about slings, including history and many pictures of slings guys are making now. I find it just as fascinating and fun as this group. Almost, anyway.
[/quote]^_^I'll check it out


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Chugosh, that's an excellent answer.

I've always. Wanted to try slinging, but my arm socket is badly damaged. Another option is a fustibalus, which is a sling on a stick. When you realise how simple a release that is, a sling should be no problem.

A sling or fustibalus was used militarily as a volley weapon and in that context, accuracy was irrelevent. What surprises me is that it was also used as an aimed individual combat weapon.

I suppose the David vs Goliath story was meant to be symbolic on many levels. Partly symbolic of the Jews as a people taking on more powerful regional rivals armed with balls and skills but partly I think it was meant to signify divine support for the man and his people. The lucky shot was meant to be a miracle. So don't be frustrated if you can't hit th broad side of a barn with it, it just means God hates you.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

This info is ok, but slinging.org should clear the facts up. Roughly, the 'Shepard's sling' is the oldest recorded, fabricated weapon I believe, dating back to stone-age times; they've found slings going further back than Atlatls. Even though it's pretty hard to master, the inhabitants of the Baleric Isles, would teach their children to 'hit their bread or not eat it' and this meant by the time they got older, they were more than capable of killing almost anything they could swing it at. It's been used as a melee weapon ever since, in medeival times there are records of the lead sinker being thrown into attacking hoards, and the men would say armour would be no good, as the impact would still cause internal bleeding. I personally think it's the most efficient weapon there is, it can be made from one piece of cord, and throw a 300g projectile so hard, as to crush a deer skull; a child can master it, and a master can have lots of fun with it. I'm one of the few who likes to practice targeting with mine (non-lethal ammo only) as opposed to distance. I reccomend you all look up the basic dimensions, get some cord and some spare leather, and spend some time making the weapons of the old ones, without which, we all wouldn't be here; you can use any type of small bean-bag or tennis ball (something slightly heavier is better, but you can still practice) and you can expect to throw a 150-200g projectile about 500ft with a one metre piece of cord (or two pieces of cord both one metre) SO BE VERY CAREFUL INDEED, IT IS ABSOLUTELY LETHAL, AND DIFFICULT TO CONTROL AT FIRST! I suggest you try over short distances, with lighter ammo at first, to get the targeting right ... most of all though, enjoy.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Chugosh, that's an excellent answer.
> 
> I've always. Wanted to try slinging, but my arm socket is badly damaged. Another option is a fustibalus, which is a sling on a stick. When you realise how simple a release that is, a sling should be no problem.
> 
> ...


Your'e referring to the staffsling,I made quite a few & use them too.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> This info is ok, but slinging.org should clear the facts up. Roughly, the 'Shepard's sling' is the oldest recorded, fabricated weapon I believe, dating back to stone-age times; they've found slings going further back than Atlatls. Even though it's pretty hard to master, the inhabitants of the Baleric Isles, would teach their children to 'hit their bread or not eat it' and this meant by the time they got older, they were more than capable of killing almost anything they could swing it at. It's been used as a melee weapon ever since, in medeival times there are records of the lead sinker being thrown into attacking hoards, and the men would say armour would be no good, as the impact would still cause internal bleeding. I personally think it's the most efficient weapon there is, it can be made from one piece of cord, and throw a 300g projectile so hard, as to crush a deer skull; a child can master it, and a master can have lots of fun with it. I'm one of the few who likes to practice targeting with mine (non-lethal ammo only) as opposed to distance. I reccomend you all look up the basic dimensions, get some cord and some spare leather, and spend some time making the weapons of the old ones, without which, we all wouldn't be here; you can use any type of small bean-bag or tennis ball (something slightly heavier is better, but you can still practice) and you can expect to throw a 150-200g projectile about 500ft with a one metre piece of cord (or two pieces of cord both one metre) SO BE VERY CAREFUL INDEED, IT IS ABSOLUTELY LETHAL, AND DIFFICULT TO CONTROL AT FIRST! I suggest you try over short distances, with lighter ammo at first, to get the targeting right ... most of all though, enjoy.


B)thanks


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

I should also point out Youtube. There are about as many slinging vids as slingshot videos. One is from a History channel show or some such and has one of the Baleric guys reproducing the hit on Goliath. Anyway there are a lot of good video examples of technique that helped me quite a bit.

The point above about the potential lethality of slings is entirely true.

Almost ten years ago, I was playing at being a medieval warrior and threw my elbow out wielding way too long a stick. Since then the joint complains when I do anything too vigorously with it. I don't know how much slinging I'll be doing. Sharp pain cools the enthusiasm rather quickly.

Another difference: It is much easier to set up indoor ranges for slingshots.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

cool


Chugosh said:


> I should also point out Youtube. There are about as many slinging vids as slingshot videos. One is from a History channel show or some such and has one of the Baleric guys reproducing the hit on Goliath. Anyway there are a lot of good video examples of technique that helped me quite a bit.
> 
> The point above about the potential lethality of slings is entirely true.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

At the ECST I had a sling and we had golf balls for ammo.Rayshot was a natural with the sling.I think with some practice he could master it.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Jaybird said:


> At the ECST I had a sling and we had golf balls for ammo.Rayshot was a natural with the sling.I think with some practice he could master it.


B)Cool


----------

